# Any groups/rides in Colorado Springs on the weekends?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Going to be in Colorado Springs ( from the western slope ) next Friday through Monday.

Any rides/groups on the weekend? Looking forward to bringing my bike and doing some riding.

John


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

The big boys and girls go out at 10am Sat and Sun from the Starbucks at Tejon and Bijou. Sat is a fairly flat, high speed affair with two sprints, the last south of Fountain, and then a tempo ride back to town. Sun heads up to the Academy for some hill work, a bit easier pace in the flats.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

BeeCharmer said:


> The big boys and girls go out at 10am Sat and Sun from the Starbucks at Tejon and Bijou. Sat is a fairly flat, high speed affair with two sprints, the last south of Fountain, and then a tempo ride back to town. Sun heads up to the Academy for some hill work, a bit easier pace in the flats.



Thanks. What kind of pace are we talking? Looking forward to bringing the bike and doing some riding.

If I can't make a group ride, where are some good routes to do some climbing. The harder the better.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

First ten miles are tempo, then race pace for about 25, then tempo back to CS.

Check out www.mapmyride.com for routes in the area. A favorite is the Academy loop, longer is Squirrel Creek east of Fountain, and Black Forest.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/colorado-springs/597125290212355950
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/manitou-springs/203125182000128752
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/manitou-springs/450125595578768678
http://www.mapmyride.com/route/united-states/co/colorado+springs/627866397


----------

